# Best gnome2 compatable torrent client



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,
I finally have my FreeBSD server nearly up and running to my required state and am curious about one piece of software.

I need a torrent client that has a GNOME 2 interface and can support using PROXY servers. Can anyone recommend a client/port for me? I would prefer that the software in question can be configured directly from the interface rather than mucking around with configuration files.

Any suggestions would be appreciated,
Jonathan.

PS-: I used to use rtorrent, but as I have GNOME 2 up and running, I would much prefer a GUI.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 16, 2010)

net-p2p/transmission-gtk2


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks. Seems to be working ok!

Cheers,
Jonathan.


----------

